# My new sled --She is almost ready!!!



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Well my new to me sled anyway -- we are close now-- electronics are in and new name is on-- just a few more things for Gulf Coast Composites to punch out-- great work BTW and she will be back in action. 
I used Trionics for the electronics/stereo upgrades-- would recommend them again in a heartbeat
and Ray Skanes for the art work-- and make no mistake he is an artist -- he hand drew the name then had it printed to vinyl for the boat! --If I am honest-- I think it turned out better than I could have imagined--The rub rail is finished-- but I needed to leave before they finished so the pics are not representative of what she looked like an hour later-- she is dirty as well-- but she gets a full compounding and wax late this week


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Sweeeet!!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

looks awesome...........congrats !!!


----------



## Treysdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks great, congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking good man!!!!


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Congrats Matt! Get her bloody soon!


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice! Ray is the man!


----------



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

very nice, congrats on the new boat


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

New sled is looks great!


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia (May 9, 2011)

Sweet boat & graphics!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Purdy boat she says slime me all over her stay safe tight lines.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Matt it looks awesome!!! 
The art work is fantastic!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks all-- Ray Skanes-- not only a super nice guy-- but he knows his stuff


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

*****in!!!!


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice...boat


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Good looking boat, nice art work!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Good looking ride 

Hope to see you on the water


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

She is home and ready to go -- spent Saturday getting her squared away and filled with tackle and other general **** I might or might not need one day -- lol. Next a couple 40-50 mile hops to get the feel and then winter wahoo here I come-- I cant wait-- It turned out very nice-- in my opinion-- shiny too-- lets just hope she still has her mojo!


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks awesome man!! Need a crew member?:walkingsm

Gus


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice looks great.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks pretty sick. The colors on the Marlin are real nice, like it. I'm sure we'll see you out at the gardens this winter


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like it turned out great! Very shiny indeed


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice boat....


----------



## bigrome12 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations again. Boat looks awesome


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Sweet freaking boat!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

WOW! Very nice!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow awesome! Looking great Matt!

T-BONE


----------



## Top-Shelf (Sep 25, 2015)

*graphics*

who did your graphics.....?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ray Skanes (sp?) -- 281-332-1234-- super guy -- very nice work would absolutely reccomend again in a heart beat!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

She looks great!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

750HP, h e l l yeah


----------



## samj (Apr 12, 2006)

Matt, looks very nice. Just put the A/P on the Tuna Heading. Can't wait. Congrats. 
Sam J.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, that one looks really fast!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

awesome Matt!!! glad you finally found the one you wanted!!! time to go get it bloody


----------



## Hal Westberry (Apr 18, 2011)

Butt Hole. Sorry that my jealousy talking ! Sweet!! nice Ride, go get em!!!

HHW


----------



## Djennings (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome... looks like you have room for just one more motor though, j/k... Just Awesome...


----------

